# JQuery Slider - CSS Fehler



## Torben33 (24. Sep 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe auf der folgenden Seite einen Slider eingebunden. Nun habe ich die Site nach CSS-Fehlern gescheckt. Es waren 22 Fehler, die auf den Slider zurückzuführen sind. Wie kann ich die Fehler auf 0 reduzieren? Danke.


----------



## Joose (24. Sep 2014)

Blöde Frage -> Blöde Antwort = Indem du die Fehler behebst!

Du gibst uns nur den Link zu einer Seite und die Information das es CSS Fehler gibt laut irgendeiner unbekannten Seite.
Was sollen wir jetzt groß sagen?

Mit welcher Seite hast du deine Seite auf CSS Fehler prüfen lassen? Welche Fehler wurden dir denn angezeigt?
Wo liegt das Problem diese selbst zu beheben?


----------

